
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jerry40
SEEKING WORK

Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Possible, but I would prefer to work remotely

Hi. My career has been developed mostly in financial areas (accounting, taxes
and securities trading). Skills are: C#, Java, Python, VBA, MS SQL/DB2/Sybase,
linux command line and scripting. Love to study and excersize in functional
languages, like lisp, clojure, haskell. Would love to dive in nosql to get a
practice.

Circumstances: I work in big bank for fulltime, so I'm able to freelance for
10-15 hours per week. Actualy, I would like to find some project to
participate in it, get some money and experience. Later I may left my current
job to become remote worker for fulltime.

Thanks.

epanfilov at gmail

~~~
andersJN
To all of you seeking jobs: Take a look at www.freelancerworldwide.com

It is A new global job portal that brings freelancers together with firms. You
can always just create a profile and upload your CV. Employers browse these
profiles.

------
bwackwat
SEEKING WORK - Generalist Backend Engineer (Junior/Mid-level individual)

Location: San Francisco Bay Area | Remote Ok | Relocation Possible

Languages: C#/.NET, C/C++, Java/Scala, JavaScript/Node.js, Python, Bash

Technologies: OpenCV, Boost, Flask, Play! Framework, Express, REST APIs,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Debian Linux, Nginx

I have a range of experience researching and implementing technologies,
working with products in the industry, and contributing to large code bases.
In my 2015 free time, I engineered REST API's using Scala/Play!, Python/Flask,
and Node.js/Express. I have ambitions to work with Linux, C++, and distributed
systems. I am a well-rounded individual who values clear communication, enjoys
a challenge, and can learn quickly.

A recent project which inspires me: [https://github.com/bwackwat/raw-json-
webservices](https://github.com/bwackwat/raw-json-webservices)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnpaulhayes2](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnpaulhayes2)

Feel free to email me about roles which I could fit well in (full-time or
contract based,) or ask for my resume. Thanks!

john.paul.hayes2.lucid _at_ gmail _dot_ com

------
SimonKaz
SEEKING WORK Remote: Yes Travel: possible depending on location and duration.

What I do: Mobile / Web Test Automation Engineer

Location: Dublin, Ireland

SDET (Software Development Engineer in Test) looking for mobile work
implementing automated tests using Appium, Espresso, Ui Automator, Ui
Automation, XCTest, XCUITest etc.

Also interested in Web test automation with Selenium, Watir, Capybara,
Protractor etc.

I implement test automation frameworks, provide training in proper test
automation development, review existing implementation to identify
improvements, as well as the usual - write efficient tests, provide coverage
stats.

My main language of choice is Java (due to Android and Appium java bindings
being the best out there) but I have experience with other languages - Ruby,
Python, javascript, and Swift (for native iOS test development with xctest and
xcuitest).

Github: [https://github.com/simon-kaz](https://github.com/simon-kaz) LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/szymonkazmierczak](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/szymonkazmierczak)

------
khallu81
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible Location: New York, NY What I do:
Angular, Mongo, Front End, Data Visualization 10 years experience building
Trading Systems at Goldman Sachs. Looking to change course into building
Business Intelligence tools for Real Estate Management. Please reach out to me
for related work at vshekhar2 at gmail

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

Previous work:

\- School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

\- Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

\- High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations.
(FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

\- Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

\- Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to
interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

\- Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and
virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

\- Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS,
Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
joshdotsmith
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer, designer (plus others on team
if needed)

• Mobile: Swift, iOS, RubyMotion

• Front end: JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS

• Back end: Ruby, Rails, JSON API

• Design: Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop

• Data-driven with experience in analytics, customer acquisition and retention

Website: [http://coderly.com/](http://coderly.com/) and
[http://talkingcode.com/](http://talkingcode.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/joshsmith](https://github.com/joshsmith)

Email: josh@coderly.com

I run a small consultancy but willing to work individually. Just built a
mobile app for the Bernie Sanders campaign that's about to released on the app
store: [https://fieldthebern.com/](https://fieldthebern.com/).

Three of us with similar skill sets available to work on projects. Prefer
working on new projects as first technical team to build an MVP, but also
enjoy team augmentation with the right team.

------
vesnalorem
SEEKING WORK - FREELANCE UX/UI Designer Location: London, UK, San Francisco,
US, remote Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Skills: UX architecture, UX
design, product design, concepts, UI design, visual design, design strategy,
product strategy, service design, usability testing, personas, user journeys,
rapid prototyping, wireframing

Website: [http://merquro.com](http://merquro.com) LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/vesnaplanko](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/vesnaplanko)
Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/loremipsum](https://dribbble.com/loremipsum)
Github: [https://github.com/VesnaPlanko](https://github.com/VesnaPlanko) Blg:
[https://medium.com/@vesnaplanko](https://medium.com/@vesnaplanko)

Email: vesna.planko@gmail.com

------
mbvestil
SEEKING WORK - Senior Web Developer specializing in PHP and strong front-end
knowledge.

Remote: Yes (Williting to relocate)

Location: Philippines

Technologies: PHP, CodeIgniter, Zend, Laravel, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5,
Twitter Bootstrap, CSS3, Linux Administration, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Summary of myself :

I'm a Web Developer with almost 5 years of experience. I specialized in PHP. I
am experienced in MVC Frameworks such as Codeigniter, Zend, Laravel... I have
heavy experience in front-end development specifically in
Javascript/Jquery/HTML/CSS. I do Server Management in Linux based servers,
Site Deployment, Code Management using SVN or GIT, server software
installations, Unit Testing, etc.. I lead teams of few developers and can
handle projects with no conflict within the team. Works with minimal
supervision and fast learner type of person.

Some of my previous work involves:

* Developing huge both short and long duration enterprise web applications (hotels, e-commerce, human resource, etc..) including cross-platform mobile applications with heavy front-end using javascript/html5/css3.

* Leading team of developers

* Debugging and optimising code.

* Rapid prototyping.

* Automation Testing

* API development and integration

* Working with pressure

My best asset is SPEED. Speed of learning and speed of coding.

\--- LinkedIn: [https://ph.linkedin.com/in/mark-bonnie-
vestil-b3b1377b](https://ph.linkedin.com/in/mark-bonnie-vestil-b3b1377b)

Send me an email, so we can setup a call: mbvestil@gmail.com

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/),
though please contact me with a description of your project and I will be able
to show you more relevant work.

Currently I am available for either solo work or as part of a two man team
with my dev partner who is also full-stack with similar skills and has good
CSS, design and UX abilities.

I am best suited to medium sized companies who want to move fast while also
requiring high quality development to a fixed deadline. My background in open
source has taught me that sloppy application architecture is not acceptable.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
rasta_iprun
SEEKING WORK - Software engineer specialised in Front-end technologies.

Remote: Yes

Location: London, UK

Technologies: JavaScript, ReactJS, AngularJS, HTML5, Sass, Less, NodeJS, Ruby
on Rails, Laravel.

Hi, I'm Ben: Software engineer with +5 years experience in front-end
technologies.

I have worked for multiple startups, architecting and implementing their
front-end stacks. I also led several development teams, mostly focusing on
front-end technologies. I am used to working closely with designers and
product managers in order to ensure we deliver the best results.

Some of my previous work involves:

* Developing high quality single page applications.

* Scoping a project and architecting a solution.

* Debugging and optimising code.

* Rapid prototyping.

* Split testing, A/B testing and funnel optimisation.

* Building Styleguides and writing custom CSS frameworks.

* Integrations with Google Maps APIs.

* Integration testing and TDD.

* Tracking events and integrating analytics.

* Training developers in front-end technologies.

\---

Github: [https://github.com/lone-star](https://github.com/lone-star)

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/benjaminmichelcn](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/benjaminmichelcn)

Send me an email, so we can setup a call: benjamin.michel.cn@gmail.com

------
eddotman
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston, MA

Freelance data science work (applied machine learning and NLP). I'm a PhD
student at MIT in materials informatics (i.e. applied ML), and I'd love to do
some interesting data science on the side. I usually work in Python, but I'm
also comfortable with web languages (e.g. MEAN) if it comes up.

Consulting Website: [http://www.dihedral.io/](http://www.dihedral.io/)

Personal Website: [http://eddotman.github.io/](http://eddotman.github.io/)

Contact: hello [at] dihedral [dot] io

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boulder, Colorado (CO),
USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (Angular, Knockout,
React, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-
end, back-end, product management, small business consulting, microservices
(SOA), Test Driven Development (TDD)

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

As former founders, we understand you. Running a business is hard. You have to
wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

Looking for those rare engineers who understand your product and care for your
business’ goals? Look no further!

Are you nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work?
Uplift Agency makes sure your ROI is a no-brainer. We work closely with you to
package our services so you take on the least risk and allow us to do what
we’re great at.

We aim to grow your business, examine your product, and share your passion.
Our clients see the results they want and our technical chops please their
engineering teams, too.

Looking for help tailored to your industry? We have experience with tech
companies and startups in education, health, and ecommerce.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
jhemmige
SEEKING WORK: Location: Bangalore, India Remote : Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Front-end and Back-end QA and Testing of Web applications ,
Mobile Applications , Web services. Tested on .net /Java based platforms.
Tested IOS and Android apps. Beginner in Automation testing. ( UFT and
Selenium Webdriver 2.0). Used Jira, Quality Center as defect tracking tools.
SoapUI and Postmaster for Webservices testing. Jmeter for load/performance
testing. Good in Sql. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cza1ijy7qtaauu/Jayashree_Hemmige_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1cza1ijy7qtaauu/Jayashree_Hemmige_..).
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayashree-
hemmige-7b47175](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayashree-hemmige-7b47175)
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/edit/350234](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/cv/edit/350234)

Email:hemmige.jayashree@gmail.com

------
bkhinshaw
SEEKING WORK - Riverside, CA (REMOTE)

Junior Developer

\- Languages: C++, x86 Assembly(MASM), Java, Python, Javascript

\- Currently learning/interested in .NET (C#) and Android dev.

\- Hourly rate $45/hr.

\- Understanding of OOP fundamentals, discrete math, and basic data
structures/algorithms.

\- Can do HTML/CSS, as well as work with Front-end frameworks such as
Angular/Polymer/React.

\- Experience building back-ends in Node.js and Django.

\- Willing to learn, looking for contract part-time remote work.

\- Former professional experience in software QA.

\------------------

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw)

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bioid](https://github.com/bioid)

\- email: bkhinshaw (at) gmail.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com
Full-stack software engineer with 8+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty,Sails.js,Laravel

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) email for demo

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
nambante
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes or relocation

Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C/C++, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Evx4XoNWQ7Trkex7cK3Rg)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

I'm up for fixed-price jobs as well as permanent or long-term remote ones
which are more preferable.

My average hourly rate is $30, but it might vary depending on the volume of
work you have.

When emailing me, please provide the details of what you need to implement,
your approximate budget and time estimate.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
ctex
SEEKING FREELANCER

Cortex | [http://www.cortex.bz](http://www.cortex.bz)

Location: NYC

We are looking for a business development specialist based in NYC. We're
opening a new branch in town, we're originally from Canada, and we're looking
for someone to help us build our early network and get a few partnerships
going.

Contact me via jm l e beau (remove spaces) a t cortex.bz

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK - Full stack developer and Atlassian product specialist

Remote: Yes

Location: Melbourne, Australia

My skills:

\- Atlassian products setup, configuration and maintenance (especially JIRA)

\- Web Development PHP (ZEND 2), JS (JQuery)

\- Database administration (MySQL, some Elasticsearch)

\- Server orchestration skills (Vagrant, Virtualbox, Ansible)

\- Unix admin (Bash and Python scripting)

Hi, My name is Adam and I am Full Stack web developer specialising mainly in
back end development. I am currently employed but seeking freelance work on
the side. I also have over 4 years experience in setting up and maintaining
Atlassian JIRA in a mainly non IT focused department in a large organisation.

\------

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

Email: straube.adam at gmail

\-----

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
onozor
SEEKING WORK Location: Lagos, Nigeria Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Ruby, RubyonRails, HTML, [CSS, sass], [Javascript, JQuery,
Angular], [Sql, Active Record], ionic. Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/IMtt2b](https://goo.gl/IMtt2b) Email: alexonozor at gmail dot
com

------
mariocesar
SEEKING WORK Santa Cruz, Bolivia. Remote OK - Relocation OK.

About me:

\- Full Stack Developer with great love for open source, Python and the Web

\- As a freelancer I had worked with several startups regarding several topics

\- I made sysadmin work for big projects using AWS. Autoscaling, Balancing,
distributed services, and process and fail management.

\- I'm the maintainer of the defacto thumbnail app for Django
[http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-
thumbnail](http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-thumbnail)

\- I had also worked with Pylons and Flask. I made Desktop apps in my free-
time and maintain personal projects with Angular.js

\- I work with [http://humanzilla.com](http://humanzilla.com) as an
independent software consultant or with a team of two more developers, all
with similar experience, as a company.

Languages: Python, PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, Lua, Vala, Java, C

Web: HTML5, CSS, Angular.js, Backbone.js, jQuery, React, Pixi.js, WebGl,
Cordova etc.

I'm always open to talk, even if it's not about job. I had found great people
in HN in previous post like this.

    
    
      Email: hello @ humanzilla.com
      Github: https://www.github.com/mariocesar
      Upwork: https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~014fa35c830097fee5
      LinkedIn: https://bo.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/

------
Arania
SEEKING WORK

Location: Indore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full Stack Developer and DevOps engineer with Over 8 years of experience
working remotely as an individual and within team environments with startups
and established companies. Hands-on experience designing and deploying
complex, highly available IT infrastructure solutions for various business
cases using both conventional clustering approach and the modern
virtualization and cloud computing technologies. My development experience
includes various applications based on modern micro service and API based
architectures as well as traditional web applications.

Experience working with following stacks and technologies -

Backend/Server Side: PHP (Laravel, Symfony), JavaScript (NodeJS, ExpressJS,
Sails.js), Python (Django, Bottle, Flask), Java (Spring, Play!)

Frontend/Client Side: HTML/HTML5, CSS/CSS3, JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
AngularJS, Ember.js)

Mobile Applications (Android/iOS) - Native (Java), Hybrid - Ionic, Cordova

Cloud Technologies and Platforms - OpenStack, CloudStack, AWS, DigitalOcean,
Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Rackspace Cloud, VPS.NET, Linode, etc.

LinkedIn -
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/arania](http://www.linkedin.com/in/arania)

Github - [http://github.com/Arania](http://github.com/Arania)

Email - arania@araniajain.com

------
apollonarius
SEEKING WORK

Location: REMOTE - I am currently in NYC and can occasionally meet F2F if
located in the area.

Experienced software architect and engineer available for contract, full-time,
or part-time work. I have over a decade of experience in the design and
implementation of extensible, low-cost, and scalable products. Having worked
in the industries such as education, e-commerce, financial services, supply
chain management, and entertainment, I've garnered diverse and eclectic
business domain knowledge. I am equally comfortable working with fast moving
agile teams possessing a culture of continuous delivery, or complex enterprise
environments where quality and compliance are paramount.

\- Language and stack agnostic, but my highest level of expertise is with the
Java ecosystem

\- Extensive AWS experience

\- Open frameworks and products such as Grails, Spring, JEE, Solr, Lucene,
Tomcat, Hibernate, Drools

\- Full stack development experience, with an emphasis on the backend

\- Platform and API design

\- Have published mobile apps for both android and iOS

\- Data modeling and database design

\- Systems architecture and integration - making it all work together

\- Agile technology planning

\- Team building/leadership

\- Project recovery

\- Great sense of humor

\- Delivering results, period

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/maabruno](http://www.linkedin.com/in/maabruno)

Email: contact [at] apollonarius.com

------
ClifReeder
SEEKING WORK Location: Washington DC and remote

I'm a software engineer specializing in designing and building stable,
scalable consumer-facing websites and refactoring large codebases. Currently,
I'm helping clients with dev ops problems like setting up web apps to scale
for 10x more traffic, or building analytics pipelines with AWS.

Before that, I was a principal engineer at Vox Media, and worked on some
notable projects: \- Simultaneously upgraded their 81k LOC monolith to Ruby
2.1 and Rails 3.2 with no downtime
[http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-
ruby...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-ruby-rails-
upgrade-chorus)

\- Built a live blog for The Verge that handles 1.2 million uniques during
iPhone events [http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-
sy...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-syllabus-vox-
medias-s3-powered-liveblog-platform)

\- Converted all image processing to Thumbor
([https://github.com/thumbor](https://github.com/thumbor)), and scaled it to
resize 1.3 million images a day

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Golang, Python/Django, AWS, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL,
Chef, StatsD, Varnish, ElasticSearch, WebPageTest

Github: [https://github.com/clifff](https://github.com/clifff)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder)

Blog: [https://clifff.com](https://clifff.com)

clifreeder@gmail.com

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for React.js, though I've done a bunch
of work with Angular and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices,
can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and
HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - Full web and mobile product development

Remote: Yes

Location: London, UK / Portugal

Technologies: Golang, ReactJS, AngularJS, NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Docker,
Android, iOS, CSS, HTML

Github: [https://github.com/whitesmith/](https://github.com/whitesmith/)

Hi, I work with a few developers and designers under the name of
[http://Whitesmith.co](http://Whitesmith.co) \- we develop full web and mobile
products. We jump between London and Portugal to work with various startups
and media companies from UK, AUS and USA. We view ourselves as problem
solvers, working with a wide range of technologies - from Docker, to Ruby on
Rails, Go, and ReactJS, - to develop the right solution for the situation.
We're looking for new interesting startups to work with.

Daniel

EMAIL: daniel a-t whitesmith d-o-t com

SK-YPE: daniellopes314

------
Achorny
SEEKING WORK

Remote: YES

Location: Maine

[https://logicalchaos.com/](https://logicalchaos.com/)

Full stack web, mobile and desktop application developer and architect with
domain expertise in GIS and gas and electric distribution utility operations
in the US.

I developed VeroTrack, a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that
has been used for 3-5 years by several major gas distribution utilities. It
has recorded over 75 million GPS points representing more than 75,000 miles of
surveying. I was involved in all aspects of product development _including
customer development_ from day one - the team was myself and one sales person
so I know what it takes to create a successful product.

A few of the technologies I've had success in include: JavaScript, JQuery,
Leaflet, Python, Django, PostgreSQL/PostGIS, SQLite, Geoserver, Cordova, GE
Smallworld, C# .NET, Java

Traditional resume: [https://brad.xyz/](https://brad.xyz/)

------
pnathan
SEEKING WORK - moonlighting DevOps seeks short gigs by the light of the moon
and the terminal.

Remote: yes

Location: Seattle, WA.

Hi,

My value proposition here is this: You build the thing that makes you money. I
build the systems that grease your wheels.

* Do you have a project that you'd like to launch with reasonable operational rigour?

* Are you pondering different ways to structure your code delivery system and processes?

* Do you need your infrastructure improved?

* Would you like a consultation on Docker, AWS, configuration management, source control, (or other such fine aspects)?

If so, I can assist. I've worked in this specific area for 5 years; programmed
for _many_ more.

I'd like to explore the moonlight market; i.e., short gigs or retainer gigs
oriented on the same. I have a full-time job in this area.

My email is pnathan@alumni.uidaho.edu. Go ahead and reach out to network -
perchance to work.

Regards, Paul

------
niravshah
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington, DC and remote

Skills/Technologies: Product Consultant, PHP, MySQL, Ruby on Rails, Python,
jQuery

Websites: [http://www.nivshah.com](http://www.nivshah.com)

Email: nivshah@gmail.com

I am a developer with PM experience that can help with every phase of product
development. I have experience with product consulting & planning,
prototyping, development (both individual and as a cross-disciplinary team
lead), product launch, and scaling.

I have worked on a variety of projects:

\- Built and maintain an expert-tier fantasy sports provider, ottoneu Fantasy
Sports ([http://ottoneu.fangraphs.com](http://ottoneu.fangraphs.com))

\- Built and sold a daily fantasy baseball game to SB Nation / Vox Media

\- Led the cross-disciplinary team that developed Vox Media's custom display
advertising and native advertising platforms

My website has more details and a link to my LinkedIn profile. I look forward
to working with you!

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Central NJ

Hi, I'm Julius! I'm a software developer with 10 years experience and I
specialize in iOS development.

2015 was a great year and you may have seen some of my work around:

\- Charlie App's iOS app, which hit #1 on Product Hunt when released:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/charlie-for-
ios](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/charlie-for-ios)

\- Daily Burn's Apple TV app which was featured by Apple on the App Store, as
well as on the demo units in Apple Stores. Time.com did a piece that has some
very nice mentions about the app: [http://time.com/4137223/apple-tv-
apps/](http://time.com/4137223/apple-tv-apps/)

\- I built the Macronutrient Tracker for On The Regimen:
[http://www.ontheregimen.com/macros](http://www.ontheregimen.com/macros)

\- Before I started freelancing I worked on the Fitocracy iOS app:
[https://www.fitocracy.com/](https://www.fitocracy.com/)

\- In my down time I've been working on Swerver, a Swift MVC web framework:
[https://github.com/jparishy/swerver/tree/develop](https://github.com/jparishy/swerver/tree/develop)

\- And in the past I've built RunSwiftLang.com and TestAPNS.com as free tools
for helping developers learn and test their apps.

I'm available starting in January for new projects; if you're looking for a
great dev to build your next iOS app get in touch.

You can reach me at julius@jaymobile.io.

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK Location: Medellin/ Colombia (GMT -5) Remote Only English half-
decent 40 USD/hour.

Full-Stack. +17 years of experience.

* [http://elmalabarista.com/](http://elmalabarista.com/) (My website)

* [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx)

(Unfortunally the best one are private, made for hire)

* [https://github.com/mamcx](https://github.com/mamcx)

* [https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/](https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/)

Recent work:

\- USA Startup: Take after a failed development by a past developer of a iOS
app and make it ok for release to appstore, and fix several internal bugs

\- Colombian Company: Take after a failed development made by a international
consulting company of a iOS app and make it ok for release to appstore, and
fix several internal bugs. This was in a worse situation than the one up.

\- Made the Ebay spider for a USA startup that make price recommendations

A lot of internal apps for customers that are not public on internet.

 _F#, Python, Swift /Obj-C_, Html/React/JS/LESS/Bootstrap, Delphi

 _Good with databases_ :

PostgreSQL, Sql Server, Sqlite

Working for fun:

Building a relational language. Hope to get one day something in the spirit of
the Dbase/FoxPro/kdb+ family

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React, Android

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of January, but
I'm always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Consultancy, London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, dev projects of my own - you name it I've done it. For larger
organisations I've even led whole infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, Remote or Anywhere USA

I am a Big Data Expert with 15 years of experience. I started my Big Data
experiences at Yahoo! over 9 years ago. I started a AdTech company sold to
AOL, Director at AT&T, VP of Product at Sociocast and CTO/Founder at Nvent.
Advisor to Concurrent Inc

Business:

    
    
      - Extensive experience with AdTech
      - Specialty building Data Pipelines
      - Expertise building Centers of Excellence
      - Hands on Software Architecture and CTO Consulting
      - Experience building Unified Data Platforms and DMPs
      - 360 View of Customer Projects for fortune 500 companies
      - Developing Marketing/Advertising Cross Channel Platforms (Search, Display, TV, Email) for fortune 500 companies
      - Marketing Optimization
    

Tech:

    
    
      - Certified in Apache Spark
      - All Hortonwork and MapR Certifications (6 in total Admin, Developer and Hbase)
      - Certified DataStax Cassandra Architect
      - Most Cloudera Certifications (3 in total)
      - Developed BigData centers of Excellence
      - Kafka Experience
      - Streaming experience with Storm, Flink and Spark
      - Certified Docker Consultant
      - Certified Cascading Developer
      - Hadoop - Hive, Drill, Sqoop, Flume
      - Mesos Development and Admin Experience
      - Search: Elastic Search and Solr
      - Main Languages: Java, Python, Ruby
      - Ansible, Puppet, Chef experience
      - Fullstack and Mobile Experience as well
    

Website: [http://www.nventdata.com](http://www.nventdata.com) Website:
[http://www.stevemorin.com](http://www.stevemorin.com) Github:
[https://github.com/smorin](https://github.com/smorin) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin)

You can email me at: steve (at) stevemorin.com

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK South/ South-West / Midlands On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience in the industry

• Team Management / Technical Director / Project delivery specialist on
projects £20k – £1 million +

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Front end skills: HTML5,JS,CSS - Experienced in supporting modern / legacy
browsers

• Back end: PHP Specialist, Composer, Symfony, Silex, Doctrine + much more

• Databases: MySQL, SQLite, Postgres, NoSQL

• Experience with Backbone, EmberJS, Cordova, NodeJS, Ruby / Rails

• Excellent experience with Linux, Scalability, Docker

• Plenty of experience on security-focussed projects, PCI compliance, multi-
million + e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for Bolt CMS.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have around 1-3 days per-week
available in January/February but this may vary over time.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

------
kanchanc

      SEEKING WORK
      -Location: Mumbai, India | Remote
      -Remote: Yes
      -Technologies: Survey Programming,Confirmit,C# 4.0,ASP.NET,VB 6.0,HTML5,CSS3,JavaScript,AJAX,JQuery,YUI, Flash
      -Available full-time, part-time
      -Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0mJTphbYgIhY21pQVpfR1hORWc/view?usp=sharing
      -Email: angel143.dr (at) gmail.com
      -I have more than 6 year of software development experience which include working as employee for leading market research firm in their Newyork office for 3.5 years.  I now live in India and seeking remote or freelance work.

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - JavaScript/Backbone/PHP/Laravel, Toronto or Remote

Link to resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vmr1wugm1y0g03m/AlexPinedaResumeDe...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vmr1wugm1y0g03m/AlexPinedaResumeDec2015SD%20%2812%29.pdf?dl=0)

Skills: Application Architecture, Code Simplicity, Full Stack, Effective Lead
on Independent Projects / Code Areas

Remote: YES, was even featured front page of Globe and Mail for remote working
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/relationships/travel-
the...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/relationships/travel-the-world-
and-still-get-a-paycheque-the-allure-of-a-results-only-
workplace/article19877929/)

Website: [http://www.alexpineda.ca](http://www.alexpineda.ca)

------
jmr0
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote or New York, NY

Full-stack developer and designer with 4+ years of experience in mostly Java,
Python, various RDBMSes and web technologies. I recently started taking on
short-term contracts and made the folks at gablescinema.com very happy by
putting together a clean, responsive website and providing a custom Django CMS
solution to manage their events and integrate with their third-party ticketing
API.

MVP? Legacy application? I'm happy to pick up a project at any stage and help
you take it to completion.

Reach out to: work@rosello.me Portfolio/Resume:
[http://rosello.me](http://rosello.me) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrosello1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrosello1)
Github: [http://www.github.com/jmr0](http://www.github.com/jmr0)

Happy to chat in person / grab coffee if you're in NYC

------
feyzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-site London

Full stack developer with 8 years of programming experience. Looking for
freelance/contract work. Quick learner and experienced with bridging the gap
between front and back end.

Node, Express, Angular, React, HTML/CSS, SASS, MongoDB, Cordova, iOS
Swift/Objective-C

[http://feyzo.net](http://feyzo.net)

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Yes - I am available to come to Bay Area pretty easily, and willing to
travel to other places on occasion as well.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack javascript engineer - Angular, Node, Express,
Backbone, HTML/CSS, SASS, MySQL, MongoDB, Phonegap, Coffeescript

Résumé/CV: [http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com](http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com)
[http://www.github.com/andypandy](http://www.github.com/andypandy)
[http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen](http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen)

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Hello! I'm a full stack javascript engineer with availability starting around
February 1. I've been doing lots of Angular 1 work lately. I also work with
NodeJS on the back end. Please let me know if you'd like to chat or see a
specific code sample you can't find on Github or my resume site. Thanks!

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

\------HOW WE WORK TOGETHER------

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

\------WE’RE GREAT AT------

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

\------OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID------

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

\------SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS------

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's new homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

------
raooll
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: bangalore, India

Technologies: Python/ Django/ C/ C++/ Java/ Elastisearch RabbitMq/ Redis/
Ejabberd/ Erlang/ Elixir/ AWS.

Resume/CV : [https://in.linkedin.com/raooll](https://in.linkedin.com/raooll)

Email: hi @ rahulshar.ma

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/raooll](https://twitter.com/raooll)

\---------------

Part of the team which ideated products in C2C mobile space. I’ve designed
several products from the ground up. Developed Minimum Viable Products from
scratch with little or no supervision. Successfully led the development of
various mobile apps with my team.

------
victorantos
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - London, UK or remote

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 10 years of experience in the industry

• Team Management / Technical Director / Many side projects

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer, .NET platform C#

• Front end skills: HTML5,JS,CSS - Angular/Knockout

• Experience with mobile app development Cordova/Ionic (100+ apps in the
marketplace)

• Plenty of experience on security-focused projects, e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for AngJobs, contributor
for MongOData, WebApi
[https://github.com/victorantos](https://github.com/victorantos)

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have around 4-5 days per-week
available in January/February but this may vary over time.

Email: hello@victorantos.com

Github: [https://github.com/victorantos](https://github.com/victorantos)

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK - Rails/JS/Python/Go, SF Bay Area/LA or Remote

Link to resume:
[http://www.maximlakin.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maximlakin.com/resume.pdf)

I'm a full stack, startup oriented web developer with past projects including
e-commerce and online stores, social media platforms, and big data analytics
pipelines.

The full list of skills and expertise includes:

    
    
      *Ruby, Rails, Nginx, Unicorn
      *Python, Django
      *JavaScript, React, Angular
      *Java, Maven, Struts, Spring, Android
      *HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Foundation
      *WebGL, Unity3d, C#
    

Quick Bio:

Before freelancing fulltime I taught and developed teaching materials for web
development at General Assembly and String Theory research during my PhD
program. More at:
[http://www.maximlakin.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maximlakin.com/resume.pdf)

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives. One of my current freelance
projects is creating an automated trading platform for forex and equity
markets through a well-known online broker.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions (see
[http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com) for a side-project in this field).

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
hluska
Seeking Work:

Location - Regina, Canada

Remote - No

Willing to relocate - No

Willing to travel - Yes.

Highly experienced writer/editor with strong technical marketing chops, years
of entrepreneurial experience, and years of experience. I am particularly
adept at getting the first 100 users and have even been known to make cold
calls for two straight months.

\- Deploying major open source content management systems and building custom
themes or plugins. I have the most experience with Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla
and Magento.

\- Writing/editing high quality content, including technical support for
users. I like building out technical support to be a combination marketing/UX
team.

\- Promoting products with a variety of on and off-line tools.

\- Analyzing traffic with a variety of tools and use this analysis to
determine which marketing channels provide the highest return on investment.

\- Collecting and analyzing usability metrics to make sure that customers get
progressively happier as a business scales.

\- Relentlessly chasing higher returns on investment.

eMail - gthluska@gmail.com

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK - Vilnius, Lithuania (GMT+2), Remote or On-Site

We are Blissful Systems, a team of talented engineers based in Vilnius,
Lithuania. We provide the cost advantages of outsourcing mixed with the
cultural advantages of a European (+ fluent English) team.

We specialise in building mobile applications for existing web applications.
Not only do we build the mobile applications (we prefer React Native, but can
build native applications if you require), but we also help in
building/scaling out your backend to handle the extra load and most
importantly be secure!

Our main technologies include: Swift (iOS), Java (Android), React Native, Ruby
on Rails, Node.js, Golang, Erlang, Elixir

luca@blissfulsystems.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer that can design great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning the web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK + Remote

I'm Sean, a senior full-stack developer with 6+ years commercial experience.
I'm based in London and usually contract here. I'm currently working in the
SPA space (Angular) and interested in working on my first React commercial
project.

Recent long-term stack: Angular 1.4, ASP.NET WebAPI, RavenDB, NServiceBus.
Angular components fully tested, backend BDD.

s[at]seandrumm.co.uk / [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)
/ [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm)

------
posinsk
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland, Remote

Building professional and freelance projects using many technologies
including: PHP, Node.js, Go Lang, Bash, Python, Lua, MongoDb, Redis,
Postgresql. Building web applications using PHP and Symfony2, Node.js and
websockets

Buliding custom solutions for data store, warehouse, streaming targeting high
performance and low latency Programming web crawlers and scraping high volumes
of data (including sites protected against crawling), bots, robots mimicking
users

R&D of many areas including: \- machine learning technologies and genetic
algorithms to use for algorithmic trading \- IoT with BluetoothLE, Arduino,
RaspberryPi and custom circuits

Email: peter@codefibers.pl

------
fruiapps
SEEKING WORK Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: ReactJS, JavaScript, Django, Flask, Angular JS, AWS

Email: sales [@] apcelent [dot] com

\--- We are a bunch of hard-working tech founders putting together this web
shop, to help build and scale awesome products.

We in our previous avatars have built, payment processing gateways(acquired),
ERPs, CRMs, hyperlocal apps, RESTful APIs for banking systems, and much more.

Our team comprises of Mobile Developers, Infrastructure Engineers to AI
Researchers.

You should read more about us on our site -
[http://www.apcelent.com/](http://www.apcelent.com/)

You can follow us on twitter -
[https://www.twitter.com/apcelent](https://www.twitter.com/apcelent)

Our read tech articles on our blog -
[http://blog.apcelent.com](http://blog.apcelent.com)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
ktaube
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe(Latvia)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Go, React.js, Redux, D3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://lv.linkedin.com/in/taube](https://lv.linkedin.com/in/taube),
[https://github.com/ktaube](https://github.com/ktaube)

Email: taube.kristaps@gmail.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github:
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
edwardhotchkiss
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No; just moved to San Diego

    
    
      * Full-Stack Software Engineer
      * Client-Side: JavaScript, React, Angular, Backbone, ES6, Responsive, Automated testing
      * Backend: Node.js, MongoDB, AWS, OAuth2/JWT, Automated testing
    

Blog: [http://edwardhotchkiss.com/](http://edwardhotchkiss.com/)

Github:
[https://github.com/edwardhotchkiss](https://github.com/edwardhotchkiss)

Email: edward@edwardhotchkiss.com

I work as a remote consultant on all types of projects. Most recently I worked
on the client side and backend of SkyBell. I like working on challenging
projects. My Github is extremely comprehensive and I've been working as a
software engineer and with hardware somewhat for over a decade, mostly as a
senior/lead.

------
noelherrick
SEEKING WORK

Location: US (Boise, Idaho)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a software developer with over 5 years of experience, specializing in Web
application development. I bring the most value in database design and writing
SQL, having worked on high traffic, data-intensive applications, and I can
work up and down stack.

Email: hireme@noelherrick.com

An example of my work: [http://getleaderboard.com](http://getleaderboard.com)
(a SaaS app to run athletic competitions)

Other sites: [http://noelherrick.com](http://noelherrick.com),
[http://github.com/noelherrick](http://github.com/noelherrick),
[https://secretsescrow.com](https://secretsescrow.com)

Skills: C#, .NET, ASP.NET MVC, Python/Flask, SQL Server, Postgres, RedShift

------
alexjarvis
SEEKING WORK – London UK, remote ok

Lead iOS Engineer (Swift, Objective-C).

Six years experience creating and publishing apps to Apple and iOS since it
was called iPhone OS 3 (2009).

Experience working remote.

Some of my work:

• 6Tribes [http://6tribes.com](http://6tribes.com)

• WeCycle [http://www.travelai.info](http://www.travelai.info)

Apps that I built for myself:

• ZombieChat [http://getzombiechat.com](http://getzombiechat.com)

• Meep [http://meep.io](http://meep.io)

Get in touch!

Email: alex@panaxiom.co.uk

GitHub: [http://github.com/alexanderjarvis](http://github.com/alexanderjarvis)

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/alexanderjarvis/](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/alexanderjarvis/)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a generalist developer with two decades of experience. I also have a
background in biosciences and have worked for advertising agencies, research
labs, and the chemicals industry.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, Lua, Ruby, Java, C

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
gcv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

I've been doing "full stack" programming for over 16 years, using everything
from C to Perl CGI to J2EE to Rails to Node. I've done everything from device
drivers for enterprise customers to web app prototypes for hopeful early-stage
teams to solving computational geometry and infrastructure scaling problems
for mid-stage startups to growth experiments and testing for late-stage
companies.

Lately, I've been on a kick of fixing broken codebases for various customers,
but would love to work on something new.

GitHub: [https://github.com/gcv/](https://github.com/gcv/)

See also:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vetoshev](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vetoshev)

Contact: gepardcv on gmail

------
sh1n0b1
SEEKING WORK - Backend developer

Location: Yellville, AR

Remote: Yes Travel: Yes Willing to Relocate: No, but short term (6 months or
so) on-site possible

1099/B2B Contracting only Incorporated: Yes

Technologies: Linux/Unix, Apache/Nginx, Mysql, PHP, Perl, Python,C, Ruby,
Oracle, admin & automation/devops, Javascript, Agile, JSON, Web Services,
jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git

Working on : Chef/Puppet/Ansible/vagrant/AWS skills

Website : [http://developer.marcelq.com](http://developer.marcelq.com)

Git : [https://bitbucket.org/sugarcreek](https://bitbucket.org/sugarcreek)

LinkedIn :
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/marcelq](http://www.linkedin.com/in/marcelq)

Email: marcel@marcelq.com

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK, remote Right now I am in Bali.

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background.

------
skardan
SEEKING WORK - Europe (Prague) - Remote

Seasoned software developer (teamleader and manager). Experience with remote
work.

How can I help you? build a prototype, MVP or application, review code or
design, analyze performance and propose optimizations, write critical and
reliable code

\- My values: simple solutions, good design, clean and tested code

\- I enjoy: hard problems, performance optimization, learning

\- Past projects: security, web apps, Linux system development, enterprise ETL
and OLTP database apps

\- Technologies: Clojure & ClojureScript, Datomic, Oracle PL/SQL, Perl, C/C++,
JavaScript, Java, Om, Scheme, Lisp

\- Contact: dan.skarda+hn@gmail.com

[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Singapore and remote.

Indie iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

[https://github.com/hboon](https://github.com/hboon)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/hboon](https://twitter.com/hboon)

Blog: [http://hboon.com](http://hboon.com)

Email: hboon@motionobj.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/hboon](https://linkedin.com/in/hboon)

Relevant experience recently: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a
startup, building both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as
supplementary tools.

------
medwezys
SEEKING WORK Location: SE Asia, Remote: Yes, Willing to relocate: No
Available: from February till April 2015

I'm usually based in London, UK but I'm going traveling to SE Asia for a
couple of months and am looking for a 2-3 days a week remote position to keep
my skills sharp.

I have 5+ years experience building web applications using Ruby and
Javascript. I'd be keen to do some work with Elixir, Phoenix, Solr/Elastic
Search too.

This could work well for a small company that needs an experienced developer
for doing things that are not time sensitive or someone who needs a technical
co-founder.

More about me [http://codeme.lt](http://codeme.lt)

~~~
billrobertson42
> No Available: from February till April 2015

2015?

------
jensmittag
SEEKING WORK - Senior Software Engineer (Frontend & Backend)

Location: Karlsruhe, Germany, Remote only

[https://de.linkedin.com/in/jens-
mittag-01314679](https://de.linkedin.com/in/jens-mittag-01314679)

Languages: C/C++, Java, PHP, HTML5, Javascript, CSS3, etc.

Platforms: Windows, Linux, Android, iOS

Dev Tools: Git, SVN, CVS, Gradle, Maven, Ant, Jenkins, Jacoco, Artifactory,
Matlab, R, Visual Studio, Eclipse, JUnit, GoogleTest, etc.

Frameworks / Libraries: Spring, OSGi, Eclipse RCP, jQuery, ExtJS,
OpenSSL/boringSSL, Jersey, Jackson, LibEvent, Qt/QML, Microsoft WPF, Typo3,
etc.

Protocols: TLS, TCP, Google QUIC, Kademlia-DHT, UPnP, Google Protobuf, MsgPack

E-Mail: jens.mittag [at] gmail.com

------
txttran
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco, but remote preferred.

Full-stack LAMP Web Engineer (also proficient with node.js)

Five years experience in Silicon Valley at both Zynga and as engineering hire
#1 at a startup working on point of sales. I lead development for our website
component, which is a dashboard for our merchants, showing them their sales
data, business analytics, inventory management, email marketing, and much
more. I am happy to give you a demo of all the features I worked on over Skype
or gChat.

I have extensive experience with both scaling problems and building and
shipping a product from scratch. I can help you ruthlessly prioritize your
features and build your product!

Please contact me at tom.tran at gmail.

------
et1337
SEEKING WORK

Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Technologies: C#, C++, OpenGL, WebGL, Unity, Python, Javascript, HTML5

    
    
      etodd.io
      et1337@gmail.com
    

Currently developing games independently. I mainly do games and web apps.
Mobile apps if necessary. Wrote a few articles that made the HN frontpage:

[http://etodd.io/2015/02/18/the-poor-mans-voxel-
engine/](http://etodd.io/2015/02/18/the-poor-mans-voxel-engine/)

[http://etodd.io/2015/09/28/one-weird-trick-better-
code/](http://etodd.io/2015/09/28/one-weird-trick-better-code/)

------
jzkeiser
SEEKING WORK - DevOps

Remote: Yes

Location: Portland, OR

Hi, my name is Josh and I'm looking for short term opportunities or projects
that would involve anything in the Development Operations space.

*Anything AWS, Docker, Configuration Management, Source Control, Infrastructure, Data, Monitoring, Automation, Testing.

Technologies: AWS, Docker, Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Linux, Hashicorp tools,
NodeJS, Python, Javascript.

Email: jzkeiser@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- _Workflow improvements:_ Introducing test suites, staging sites and
Continuous Integration into projects.

\- _SEO services:_ Audits and technical help to make on-page changes.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

------
rachbelaid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Senior Software Engineer

Experienced Python developer with a good database knowledge, with experience
in Ops and Javascript.

\- Programming: Python, Javascript, Go

\- Frameworks: Pyramid, SQLAlchemy, Django, React

\- Software: Nginx, Postgres, Redis

\- Experience: 10y

\- Experimenting with: Swift, Haskell, Elixir, Phoenix

Download my resume and read more about me here:
[http://rachbelaid.com/about/](http://rachbelaid.com/about/)

Blog : [http://rachbelaid.com/](http://rachbelaid.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/rach](https://github.com/rach)

------
wojt_eu
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Europe or US-Eastern time zone)

Senior Ruby on Rails developer (full time since 2008). I'll be happy to wrap
my head around complex business scenarios, use profiler to find performance
bottlenecks and optimize them with surgical precision, without breaking legacy
code.

I'm also building full SaaS products, from prototyping to maintenance and
monitoring.

[http://www.kruszewski.com/](http://www.kruszewski.com/)

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
pablo-massa
SEEKING WORK

UX Designer

Location: Montevideo, Uruguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: UX, UI, product design, prototyping, research, content strategy.

Website: [http://pablomassa.com](http://pablomassa.com)

Email: hola@pablomassa.com

An example of my work:

\+ News aggregator website [http://portada.uy](http://portada.uy) (UX, UI,
product design)

\+ Redesigning a long-form news website (case study in spanish)
[https://medium.com/@fork/redise%C3%B1o-de-
brecha-8241d9e348b...](https://medium.com/@fork/redise%C3%B1o-de-
brecha-8241d9e348bd) (UX, UI, product design)

------
fjsm
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada or remote

\- Customer-focused, with experience in creating successful SaaS products for
both technical customers (developers) and for consumers, from specification
phase all the way through shipping. Very comfortable talking to customers and
teasing out requirements and pain points.

\- Full-stack developer with emphasis on back-end

\- Node, Express, Angular, PostgreSQL, JS/HTML5/CSS, AWS-based DevOps

\- Lots of .NET stack experience (ASP.NET, WCF, MS SQL Server). Ex-Microsoft
employee.

\- Experience in leading small teams

Currently looking for short, fixed-scope projects. Will deliver solutions on
time and on budget.

fjsm.here at gmail

------
dpkendal
SEEKING WORK

Berlin, DE.

Remote possible (preferred).

12 years experience, 5 professional, in Python and Ruby web development, with
popular frameworks (Rails, Sinatra, Flask). Additional experience in PHP,
JavaScript, etc. Open-source work is at
[https://github.com/dpk](https://github.com/dpk) and
[https://gist.github.com/dpk](https://gist.github.com/dpk)

See [http://dpk.io/contact](http://dpk.io/contact) for details of how to get
in touch with me.

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Ruby(Ruby on Rails), Python(Djnago, NLTK, Scrapy), Java(Android,
Apache Solr, Apache Nutch, Spring ), JavaScript( AngularJS, Jquery ),
Databases ( Mysql, Postgresql, Sqlite, MongoDB, Redis )

Resume/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-resume.pdf)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

If you'd like a free product roadmap, shoot me an email: zach@breue.com

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React.js, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir

Rails since 2005

more then 20 years of experience from Linux kernel drivers to web apps

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

~~~
Vitaly
Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS

Available full-time, part-time

Résumé/CV(Includes important links like portfolio, social media etc):
[https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer. I have been
involved with several startups. I've also worked on AngularJS projects.
Checkout my Resume, and let's chat if you have something relevant &
interesting.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer

* Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Apache, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher API

* JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS, S3

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

A recent task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and
Bootstrap:

[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK - Python Developer

Location: Chicago, IL. Remote

[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony)

I'm the author of tmuxp, a pythonic session manager for tmux.

Love python, flask, django, postgres and open source. Exploring SDL2, C, C++
and golang as well.

tony (at) git-pull.com

------
mixmastamyk
SEEKING WORK

Location:

    
    
      - Remote
      - Los Angeles, mid-city
      - Relocate to cool int'l destinations ;)
    

Well-rounded developer and techie, have done tours of duty in hardware, admin,
and QA. Clean/uncluttered design my specialty. Full-stack plus.

Expert-level Python, near that in Javascript, learning Go.

[https://bitbucket.org/mixmastamyk/](https://bitbucket.org/mixmastamyk/)

Hint: Am fed up with the tech-interview circus, so would rather work for free
for a week (max two) to eliminate your risk.

------
coderKen
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Full stack developer, 4years+ experience

JavaScript(NodeJS, AngularJS, ReactJS), HTML5, CSS3, Python(Flask)

Devops: Azure, comfortable in Linux environtment (Ubuntu)

Git: [https://goo.gl/oYbi8F](https://goo.gl/oYbi8F)

website: [http://goo.gl/OmEpz8](http://goo.gl/OmEpz8)

Resume: [http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5](http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5)

Email: see resume or website

Have experience working remotely for startups, will function best as a front-
end developer.

------
floating_cloud
SEEKING WORK

Location : UK.

Remote : Yes and/or willing to travel.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware and OS services development for
mobile/consumer devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming,
familiarity with C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat)

Email : ajit [dot] kamat [at] live [dot] in

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Python programmer. Professional experience deploying backend systems with
Django, Celery and Ansible. I'm also keen on taking on data analytics jobs.

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Celery and Ansible development.

\- Numpy, Scipy and Matplotlib.

LinkedIn:

[https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github:

[https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

------
dk2288
SEEKING WORK - Front End Web Development. A Thinkful and self-taught coder, I
am interested in building marketing apps and websites. Technologies: HTML5,
CSS3, Javascript, jQuery, React, Bootstrap, SASS, Git Locations of Interest:
Boston/Cambridge, MA, New York City. Regards, Dan

------
rivkamx
SEEKING WORK Location: Sonora, Mexico (Close to TUS, PHX) Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No, but we can receive clients in house, or short-time
travel if needed.

Technologies: OpenStack, AWS, DigitalOcean, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform,
VPS.NET, Linode, etc. JavaScript/Backbone/PHP/Several PHP Frameworks, MongoDB
Email: info@rivka.mx

We are a small development shop based in Northern Mexico. We move fast. Vast
experience in CRM, Enterprise software, Real State.

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: ok

Relocation: no.

Database Engineer with major focus on PostgreSQL.

Main programming languages are Python and Clojure.

I recently ended a contract working for a company here in Austin, which
involved optimizing and normalizing the database, using PostgreSQL and
PL/pgSQL.

Currently spending my time working on omark, a FLOSS Channels management, CRM,
ERP, etc engine written in Python and PostgreSQL, found
here:[https://github.com/dt1/omark](https://github.com/dt1/omark)

dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
humility
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote/New Delhi, India

Hi, I'm a skilled Android developer with experience in Node.js/express/web
sockets. Please see my resume at
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/harryio](https://in.linkedin.com/in/harryio) and
code samples at [https://github.com/harryio](https://github.com/harryio)

Contact me via email- me [at] harryio.com

------
ciaranm
SEEKING WORK

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5tvtr9nqb2ez9b/Ciaran%20McGhie.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/a5tvtr9nqb2ez9b/Ciaran%20McGhie.pdf?dl=0)

Technologies: Scala, Python, MongoDB, Qpid, Kafka, HTML, REST, Javascript,
Java

Talented backend/full-stack developer with 4 years experience looking for
short to mid term contracts in London. Recently started work on a native iOS
project.

Available immediately.

ciaranmcghie [at] gmail (dot) com

------
rhizome31
SEEKING WORK - Toulouse, France. Remote only.

\- Frontend: JavaScript, jQuery, Backbone

\- Backend: Python, Django, Pyramid, Tornado, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch

\- Automated testing

\- Niche skill: third-party JavaScript, cross-domain widgets

\- Currently employed but seeking freelance work on the side

\- Experienced with remote work, good communication skills

\- Would love to work with Elixir, played a bit with it but no-real world
experience yet

Website: [http://alexmarandon.com/](http://alexmarandon.com/)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
monknomo
SEEKING WORK - remote only, located in Alaska

More than 5 years experience in full stack web and desktop application
development.

I'm best in Java, Python and Javascript. I also read Perl and PL/SQL.

I can build applications, modify existing applications, work on build
processes and packaging, run a server, manage an upgrade or any number of the
day to day tasks an all-arounder does.

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/gunnargissel Email: my username @gmail.com

------
ranausman
SEEKING WORK - Data Science, Visualization, Machine Learning, Data Analysis

Remote: YES

Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

I have a good hands-on with analytics using R scripting and Machine Learning
on Big Data in Microsoft Azure Machine Learning Studio or and in R.

Email: usmanashrafrana@gmail.com

------
mbelsky
Hi! I'm an experienced Mobile Applications Developer. I specialize in
developing Android and iOS native applications.

Résumé: [http://goo.gl/leUSU0](http://goo.gl/leUSU0) Email: public.belsky at
gmail.com

SEEKING WORK – Remote Location: Russia, Novosibirsk Keywords: Mobile Apps,
Android, iOS, Java, Obj-C, Objective-C, Swift

------
futurebnd
SEEKING WORK - Infrastructure Engineers

Location : World - will travel

Private cloud design and deployment. High availability server/storage
deployments and integration. Network design, deployment and configuration,
including multi-layer switched and routed networks, security and firewalls.

Website : [http://futurebnd.com/](http://futurebnd.com/)

Email : pstoev [at] futurebnd [dot] com

------
dmzza
SEEKING WORK

Remote Only (Based in San Francisco)

iOS Engineer since iOS 6.0

Worked on Elevate Brain Training (App of the Year for 2014) Also helped out
with Fleksy, the first third-party keyboard for iOS. I worked full time for
two years in Objective-C, and now I write almost everything in Swift.

I've shipped three of my own apps to the App Store.

dmzza on Github and Twitter dmzza+hire@me.com
[http://davidmazza.com](http://davidmazza.com)

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: iOS, JavaScript, Music Tech

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I'm a startup developer with experience in mobile (iOS) and full stack
(node.js). I focus mainly on music tech but I am open to other interesting
opportunities. I've worked as an iOS developer at Occipital, an associate at
Techstars, and technical co-founder on two music tech startups, the last of
which went through Stanford's StartX program.

------
hosseingt
SEEKING WORK

Location: REMOTE, interested in short or medium term projects

I'm a full stack software developer with most experience in back-end
development(7+ Years of experience).

Python: (Pyramid, NLTK, web scraping)

PHP(Zikula, Slim)

C/C++

C#

HMTL/CSS/JavaScript(jQuery,ExtJS)

JAVA(Android)

DataBase: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle, MongoDB

Linkedin:[https://ir.linkedin.com/in/hossein-
soodkhah-020bb168](https://ir.linkedin.com/in/hossein-soodkhah-020bb168)

Email: hosseingt {at} gmail

------
NARKOZ
SEEKING WORK - Ruby developer - Remote

8+ years of programming experience. BS in Computer Science.

Contributed to various open-source projects including GitLab, Ruby on Rails.

Love to experiment with new technologies, learn new skills, and solve
challenging problems.

GitHub: [https://github.com/narkoz](https://github.com/narkoz)

Skills (not a complete list):

\- Angular, Backbone, Vue

\- Grape, RSpec, Rails, Sinatra

\- Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- HTML5, Sass, Slim, Twitter Bootstrap

Email: mail [at] narkoz dot me

------
scalahaskell
SEEKING WORK, Backend developer

Location: New Zealand / Austria (Europe)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Scala, C# & F#, Akka(&NET), Erlang & Ejabberd, Rx, WPF,
ReactiveUI, Kafka...

Hello everyone, I have 5+ years of experience, mostly backend related. I have
contributions to various Opensource Scala and .Net projects, I worked with
remote teams before and I'd be very happy to do so again :)

Contact me on themarekjob@gmail.com for skype/google hangout!

------
mirap
SEEKING WORK

Location: Prague, Czech republic; relocation possible

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

I am: UX & Product designer

Portfolio: [http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

Email: mira@podorsky.cz

I am UX & Product Designer. I am entrepreneur, full-stack, focused on customer
experience, information architecture and design process. I'm also experienced
in Objective-C, Ruby on Rails, Wordpress and more. See my portfolio.

------
nanspiers
SEEKING WORK - Knoxville TN, travel, and/or remote

Senior Cybersecurity Consultant - Cybersecurity Program Development and
Management, Risk Management, IT Security, ICS/SCADA Security, Critical
Infrastructure Protection, Policy and Procedure Development, Training and
Awareness Program Development

15+ years experience, holistic/common sense approach

Email: nespiers@gmail.com

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/nanspiers

------
itake
* SEEKING WORK Location: Remote or San Francisco

Full-stack Ruby on Rails / NodeJs developer. Specialize in API design and
Single Page Applications.

Previous clients include:

CareerBuider.com, PayPal.com, and Uber.com

Say hello at: kevin.coleman@sparkstart.io

blog: [https://kcoleman.me](https://kcoleman.me)

keyword stuffing: ReactJs, angularjs, android, java, frontend, backend,
postgres, mysql, heroku, aws, devops

------
tomweightman
SEEKING WORK – iOS Developer

Location: London, UK or remote

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomweightman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomweightman)

[http://www.tomweightman.com](http://www.tomweightman.com)

Build award-winning apps for the past few years (several editor's choice, two
iPad apps of the year, and a BAFTA)

------
deutronium
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

\- Programming: Rust, lua, C, Python

\- Masters in Computer Science (specifically in the area of security)

\- Love science, technology and electronics

* Website: [https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects)

* Github: [https://github.com/anfractuosity](https://github.com/anfractuosity)

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - Remote from USA

Will integrate my (Apache v2.0 licensed) programmable web browser into your
crawlers, scrapers, test frameworks, etc:
[https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver](https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver)

------
pyb
SEEKING WORK

London

Developer. Looking to ship v1.0 for early stage startups, recently helped
BLOCKS ($1.5m Kickstater), SQR Systems (video, defence, cybersecurity), etc

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pybaccou](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pybaccou)

[https://github.com/pyb](https://github.com/pyb)

------
mc_hammer
SEEKING WORK - remote

Full stack developer: ReactJS Golang PHP Node C# C++ etc! (18+ years
experience)

US developer but living in philippines currently. prefer part time or full
time work. I'll make your MVP for $2000. nice portfolio, resume, and open
source contributions, email me for details or to talk about your app. (really
need a job to put noodles on the table guys!)

jg_work.at.kify.net

------
MrRed
SEEKING WORK - Python Backend Developer

Location: Paris, France or remote

Django expert, open source solutions specialist & devops I love building
products for the modern web

[https://nextcairn.com](https://nextcairn.com)
[https://github.com/La0](https://github.com/La0)

Email : bastien (at) nextcairn.com

------
akbarnama
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Postgres, Javascript, Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

I am willing to explore and work in new technologies.

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER

Legend Technologies Ltd |
[http://www.legendwearable.com](http://www.legendwearable.com) | Remote

We are looking for a digital marketer to help us launch our brand and first
product. You will be working with the founder on a contract basis.

Email am@legendwearable.com for more information or to apply.

------
justacodefan
Seeking work

Expert Android developer, infrastructure and integration architect seeking a
part-time remote position.

Built and shipped multiple apps with 100k to 20M downloads, along with
accompanying server infrastructure and support.

Currently located in central London, not looking to relocate; prefer remote.

Please contact for CV and any other questions. Email in profile.

------
lando2319
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL USA

Remote: Yes - available onsite in Chicago

Technologies: iOS Development (Swift & Obj-C)

Contact: mikepland@gmail.com

Happy New Year, looking to start the new year by creating some awesome apps.
Do you have an app idea? Have an app that needs some work? 3+ years dev exp,
web exp as well. Free Consultation.

Available for new MVPs or to Work on existing app.

Kind Regards

------
olavgg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Scandinavia

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

LinkedIn:
[https://no.linkedin.com/in/olavgjerde](https://no.linkedin.com/in/olavgjerde)

Full-stack developer with soon 10 years of professional experience. Has also
some experience with Hadoop and data analytics/machine learning.

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX & San Francisco, CA & Remote

Location: Austin, TX

Angular front end development. .NET backend is ideal, but I'm open to learning
something new.

Links to resume, blog, linked in, etc.:

[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

------
darya_goo
SEEKING WORK

Location: Kaliningrad, Russia

Remote: yes

Hi! I'm software tester (QA), I've worked in Windows system applications and
web development areas.

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/darya-
gurtovenko-59918369](https://linkedin.com/in/darya-gurtovenko-59918369)

email: ivadaria@gmail.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Europe, Milan, Remote

Highly scalable distributed system specialist.

I am focusing exclusively on those kind of system, I can cement your final
architecture to scale beyond what could be achievable without expertise in the
area.

Open to talk via Skype or email: simone [at] mweb [dot] biz

Github: Github.com/siscia

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - remote, living in the Netherlands

Expertise: full-stack .NET developer: ASP.NET, Azure, Xamarin, WPF, etc.

LinkedIn:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens)

Email: leoncullens at gmail .com

------
wordpressdev
SEEKING WORK Remote: Yes Skills: Wordpress, SEO, Keyword Research, Growth
Hacking, Beginner Level Python Profile: [http://www.kashifaziz.me/about-
me/](http://www.kashifaziz.me/about-me/)

------
jasonswett
SEEKING WORK - Ruby on Rails and/or AngularJS

Remote: Yes

Location: Grand Rapids, MI

Email: jason@benfranklinlabs.com

I'm a senior-level web developer and author of AngularOnRails.com.

------
colinramsay
SEEKING WORK Location: UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

I'm looking for React and React Native opportunities.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

------
joering2
Looking fo someone very strong with Linux (ubuntu) in re to securing
webservers.

Also someone strong with Mongodb on Ubuntu.

Hourly rates are fine, remote too as long as we can Skype. Will pay well.
Irrelevant if you are Us based or Anything-based. Contact email in my profile.

Thanks!

------
patrickfl
SEEKING SUGGESTIONS

I'm about to launch a side project / hobby site (mainly JSON-LD, open source)
and could really use a second set of eyes. Just need someone good with JSON-
LD, DOM, HTML/CSS, maybe Javascript.

My email is my HN username @ gmail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Clojure Microservices \---

I work with companies that have applications built with Ruby/Python/other
looking to adopt Clojure by building services to replace bottlenecks,
inefficiencies, and to leverage the JVM.

Contact: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
odonnellryan
SEEKING WORK - Full Stack Web Development

Location: New Jersey, USA near NYC. Remote: Yes

Small consulting firm composed of local freelancers. Would love to chat!
[http://luma.im/](http://luma.im/)

ryan@luma.im

------
aml183
Seeking work- Cleveland, Remote work is possible.

We do iOS and Web Development.

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - Remote from EU/UK/US; Location: Italy; Background: Nuclear,
Mechanical and Materials Eng; Skills: Non-standard design, CAE, data.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK

Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
mynameisraj
SEEKING WORK

Location: US (remote only)

Remote: yes

iOS/OSX/Web Design + Engineering. Have worked with many YC-backed companies.
[http://mynameisraj.com](http://mynameisraj.com)

------
Beefin
Seeking Work

Location: Washington DC, and Baltimore, MD (Team) Remote: Yes

Full LAMP stack development - HTML, JS, PHP, SQL

UX/UI oriented

Marketing aptitude

Website: [http://levingerweb.com](http://levingerweb.com)

~~~
iheartmemcache
Oh man, you absolutely should not be hurting for work right now. If you have
any marketing aptitude, you can sell yourself and pitch the necessity of
having an e-presence to cater to the youth. And if you're willing to sell your
soul and go to Republican meet-ups (I certainly was), even Illinois' 13th seat
which historically goes 80/13 and is basically a lock will spend 30k in petty
cash right now if you can demonstrate experience with CRM conversions (i.e.,
think: donor dbs-- you can easily bill 250/hr if you're Salesforce certified).
DC is glorious for engineers during uncertain election years especially for
congressmen who are naturally always in fundraising mode, I used to clean up
even during mid-terms. I don't bother with cold-calling ever but everyone's
accessible now. Get penned for 15 minutes with campaign managers for
congressmen and whoever's running their "social media outreach" component for
senators (those fish are harder to catch, your return-on-time-investment is
going to be best spent targeting vulnerable congressmen).

------
joongonn
SEEKING WORK

Backend developer, 10+ yrs

Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote/Relocate: Yes

Languages: C#/Java, Javascript, etc

Platform: Linux

[https://github.com/joongonn](https://github.com/joongonn)

------
have_faith
SEEKING WORK (freelance basis) Location: Bournemouth, England

Front-end developer, javascript focused, experienced in html5/js animation.

adamjaggard.co.uk hello@adamjaggard.co.uk

------
cpcat
SEEKING WORK - Android to iOS and vice versa - Remote

i will rework your Android app for iOS or vice versa. gmail: mohd.moubarak

------
milankragujevic
SEEKING WORK Kostolac, Serbia, Remote PHP, MySQL, JavaScript&Node.js, CSS
Mail: milankragujevic @ gmail . com

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, FL (REMOTE)

UI Design and Front-end Development

\- UI Design

\- Interaction Design

\- UX Prototyping

\- Wireframing

\- HTML

\- CSS

\- Javascript (a little)

\- 12 years of experience.

------
NeatoJn
SEEKING WORK Asia

Data analysis and research Mainly use SAS/Python

coreguy.gmail

